# Digital Cropped Video (RAW!) on 5D3



## Renato (May 16, 2013)

The ML folks are making all my wishes come true!

Now my 300 mm f/4 performs like a 900mm f/4 in video mode, that is like a 3X zoom without any loss of light!

Here is how: http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?topic=5441.msg35624#msg35624


----------

